
Show HN: Nerdcore minus the cringe. A (true) rap song about time estimations - stdoutrap
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh7A8UChBTI
======
profsmallpine
This is amazing. I love to see developers put their skills to good use and
make fun of our profession. This is a needed medicine in our worlds of 100x
developer magicians and downtime == emergency crisis where you skip your
children’s important life events. Props to whoever made this.

